# Aster BR 96 Kit Build



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo log of :  Aster BR 96 build

A 4 cylinder compound 16 coupled wheels and 4 sets of outside valve gear, a true spectacle of power in motion. The Br96 was magnificent "Mallet".


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one of these in HO - it's one of my favorite models. 

This is not a current Aster kit, right?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the production date on the BR 96 was 1989.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think Charles keeps them in his wine cellar until they are ready!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished....

Aster BR96


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Beautiful! 

Alan


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a pretty engine!! 

I do have one minor point. I wish you would not post the info that you are starting a build and then announce its completion less than a week later. We mere mortals sometimes have t struggle months to complete an Aster kit :-(


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible engine !! I have always been an American engine prototype snob, but I have to admit that some of the European Aster engines seem even more complicated and detailed then their American Brothers and Sisters. What does the silicone tube from the top of the right front cylinder do ??


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 03 Jan 2014 07:03 AM 
Incredible engine !! I have always been an American engine prototype snob, but I have to admit that some of the European Aster engines seem even more complicated and detailed then their American Brothers and Sisters. What does the silicone tube from the top of the right front cylinder do ?? Steve
The front cylinders of this compound has steam coming from the rear cylinders. There is a bypass valve on the front cylinder set that will dump the "condensed wet steam" to the exhaust instead of allow it to flood the front cylinders. In doing so the condensed wet steam flows through the silicone tube. Once the rear cylinder is warmed then close the valve and the steam from the rear engine flows into the front cylinders.

Joe
The build actually took over a month to do. At times when we are doing several locomotive jobs getting time to post the work is limited.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, that is so cool the way that works, allowing the saturated steam and condensation to be removed via the front cylinder exhaust, without the use of drain cocks. 
Question: What has been the hardest Aster engine that Ryan and you have ever built?? I mean has there ever been one that when finished, you wiped your brow and went.............whooooooooo, hope we never have to build one of those again. Or, we should have charged a lot more for that build! 

Thanks, I always look forward to your photo build logs.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve : that's easy for me to say, though Ryan may differ. The H-8 was more difficult than any other that I have built, including the other 4 cylinder engine: Duchess, Challenger, King George or the Castle. All the two cylinder ones I build were functionally similar, so do not present much of a problem at all. (though they do take time!) 
My understanding from Hans is the new 241P will be quite the challenge to assemble, not just because of all the detail, but because of all the complexity of the running gear.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 03 Jan 2014 04:30 PM 
Charles, that is so cool the way that works, allowing the saturated steam and condensation to be removed via the front cylinder exhaust, without the use of drain cocks. Question: What has been the hardest Aster engine that Ryan and you have ever built?? I mean has there ever been one that when finished, you wiped your brow and went.............whooooooooo, hope we never have to build one of those again. Or, we should have charged a lot more for that build! Thanks, I always look forward to your photo build logs. 
Steve

I second John in the we believe the 241P we will be building might earn the title of most challenging kit build.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster BR96 has finished the quality control testing with a steam up. Wonderful compound locomotive:


Aster BR96


----------

